# Marine MicroPhotography



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ever wondered what was in that old WC water you just tossed? 

Check this out (Will say though that watching this live is pretty cool):

A diatom, the snowflake of the sea in beauty and symmetry. To the left is a pair of algae spores:










Two random worms, possibly larval forms of polychates:



















Vegetable garden. Check out all that chlorophyll:










Larval nassarius snail (this little guy was fun to watch...):


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool! I was wondering what those pictures were in your earlier thread/post.
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Larva porn. 

Impressive how you've taken water quality assessment beyond chemistry.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Amazing! Thanks for posting! Very cool!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

hey kevin hows the tank doing .... any luck with it receeding


----------

